# enviar instrucciones a micro mediante bluetooth



## danram (Sep 12, 2006)

buenos dias. lo q intento hacer es controlar un motor a travez de un celular con bluetooth, he averiguado y estoy a punto de conseguir un modulo q sirve como puerto bluetooth y se conecta al PC o al dispositivo q uno quiera mediante un puerto serial DB-9f, estoy terminando mi carrera de Ingenieria de sistemas y con la electronica necesito un poco de ayuda. asi q como puedo hacer para q despues q el dispositivo este q consegui reciba las ordenes desde el celular, se las pase al micro. como le conecto el puerto serial al micro? ,  tengo algunas nociones sobre esto pero necesito q un electronico me las confirme, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2006)

danram dijo:
			
		

> buenos dias. lo q intento hacer es controlar un motor a travez de un celular con bluetooth, he averiguado y estoy a punto de conseguir un modulo q sirve como puerto bluetooth y se conecta al PC o al dispositivo q uno quiera mediante un puerto serial DB-9f, estoy terminando mi carrera de Ingenieria de sistemas y con la electronica necesito un poco de ayuda. asi q como puedo hacer para q despues q el dispositivo este q consegui reciba las ordenes desde el celular, se las pase al micro. como le conecto el puerto serial al micro? ,  tengo algunas nociones sobre esto pero necesito q un electronico me las confirme, gracias por la ayuda



Si el dispositivo bluetooth tiene salida RS232 (es decir un puerto serie con niveles RS232) deberas usar un conversor de los niveles de tensión del microcontrolador que uses a los niveles 232.

Muchos microcontroladores tienen lo que se llama una USART o USART (depende el caso) pero se manejan a niveles entre Vdd (5V, 3.3V, 2.7V) y Vss (0V).  Para convertirlo a niveles RS232 hay integrados como el MAX232 (para 5V a niveles RS232) o bien el MAX2332 (niveles 3.3V a RS232).

Creo que deberás saber algo más que pequeñas nociones para poder armar algo que funcione.  Luego de armarlo deberás programar el pic y luego pasarle el programa al PIC.  Todo eso lleva una cantidad de conocimeintos importante.

Tal vez lo mejor sea que pidas ayuda a alguien que viva cerca tuyo que te pueda echar una mano con la parte electrónica.

No te quiero desmotivar, todo lo contrario, es que si te frustras al principio porque no te anda algo, pudiera ser mil causas y probablemente producto de tu inexperiencia en la materia.

La electrónica y la carrera de sistemas se cruzan en muy pocas cosas... te lo dice alguien que tiene como profesión intercomunicar "ambos mundos".

Saludos


----------



## danram (Sep 15, 2006)

gracias por los aportes. he avanzado bastante con eso. ahora el inconveniente. es encontrar un dispositivo bluetooth conpuerto rs232. hay uno de la marca DIGI, pero solo funciona en PC bajo windows, no se puede conectar en circuitos o microcontroladores. alguien conoce alguna marca q distribuya estos dispositvos?


----------



## eidtech (Sep 20, 2006)

aircable.net
xior.org


----------



## Aristides (Oct 23, 2006)

Creo que los datos que encrotrarás en este link te serán útiles:
http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=30076


----------



## Raspa (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola,

Estoy desarrollando un proyecto parecido en el que tengo que comunicar mi teléfono móvil con un pic. 

Por un lado estoy creando una aplicación en j2me para el teléfono y por otro estoy programando el microcontrolador.

Ahora ando  un poco perdida y no se como conectar el módulo con el pic. El módulo que estoy utilizando es un LM048 que utiliza puerto serie rs-232.

Si alquien sabe donde puedo conseguir información sobre esta conexión o algún tema parecido se lo agradecería muxísimo.

Saludos.


----------



## nahueltaibo (Nov 10, 2008)

(Espero que esta vez, se vea el texto)

Hola Raspa,  te cuento que estoy investigando para armar un proyecto parecido al tuyo, y esto es algo que sirve para varias cosas, por ejemplo.

1) Crear una alarma para auto avanzada, facil de programar en j2me y con acceso a entradas y salidas hacia el auto gracias al pic.

2) Crear un robot, con dos partes, una microcontrolada, en la que se implementan la parte de los movimientos, como ser, "avanzar", "girar X grados", etc, y la otra parte en un celular, montado en el mismo robot, permitiendo usar todas las ventajas de un celular contemporáneo como la facil programación en J2ME, la camara, la conexión bluetooth, la pantalla, y todo lo que ya trae un telefono.

Esas son mis dos utilidades, por las que empecé a investigar este tema. Yo ya hice un pequeño robot, al que quiero montarle un celular para armar el caso 2) del q acabo de hablar.

si a alguien le interesa verlo... 

YouTube - robot de cds


Bueno, ahora a la practica...

Lo que hice hasta ahroa fue establecer una comunicación entre un programa J2ME en mi celular (nokia 6131) y mi PC, mediante el cual enviaba y recibia cadenas de texto, como una prueba para ver que realmente se puede aprovechar el puerto serie desde J2ME.

Para hacer esto use el cable de datos USB que me vino con el telefono y una documentacion que encontre en la pagina de nokia el documento se llama MIDP_Using_Cable_Connection_In_Nokia_Devices_v_1_0.zip, lo adjunto a este post, si no se puede bajar igual lo buscas en google aparece en los foros de nokia.

Bueno, ahora lo que falta es lograr que esta conexión sea con el pic en vez de la PC. Para esto primero tendria que probar si puedo lograr lo mismo que logre con el cable USB, pero con un cable RS232, (en este foro dice como armar el cable, y como armar el circuito para conectar el celular al PIC: 
http://todopic.mforos.com/168219/960789-nokia-pic/

Si ves el foro vas a ver que no tiene nada de J2ME, pero supongo que si conectaste el celular por conexión serial al PIC, no debe importar si lo que le mandas es comandos AT o si usas un programa J2ME.

Bueno eso, es lo que investigue.

ESTARIA BUENO QUE SI ALGUIEN YA INVESTIGO ALGO DE ESTE TEMA LO AGREGUE ASI NOS AYUDAMOS TODOS.

Un abrazo.

Nahuel


----------



## pimen1989 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes, yo estoy haciendo un proyecto similar al vuestro, el mio consiste en conectar un PIC18F4550 de microchip a un pc o movil via Bluetooth, si no me he informado mal, para llevar a cabo esto, se necesitan 2 dispositivos Bluetooth (uno para el PIC y otro para la PC), un MAX232 conectado entre el PIC y el Bluetooth.

Ahora mis dudas:

1.-¿Como establezco la comunicación entre ambos dispositivos?
2.-¿Ambos dispositivos Bluetooth se reconocerán automáticamente o debo de programarlos para   que se reconozcan?
3.-¿Importaría que el módulo Bluetooth conectado al PIC fuera diferente al conectado al PC o deberían ser el mismo modelo?
4.-¿Las instrucciones de programación son las mismas que se utilizan al programar a traves de puerto serie, o hay otro tipo de instrucciones especiales para controlar este tipo de dispositivo?
por ejemplo, para controlar un LCD, las instrucciones que debo enviar a traves del pc al PIC son las comunes, o hay otro tipo de instrucciones.

Gracias a todos, espero sus respuestas. Un saludo al foro.


----------

